# IRC Channel Up



## Chris (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm working on integrating it with the forums, but for now if you care to hang out in IRC:

Server: irc.inter.net.il
Port: (6667)
Channel: #sevenstring.

MIRC or Trillian will get you in.

*Direct Java Link:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=ircchat


----------



## dpm (Nov 10, 2005)

I've never used IRC before. How do the server and channel names relate to the connection entries Trillian asks for? This is the default (empty)

Server alias
irc.trillian.com::6667
Nickname
Username
User Info


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2005)

For Trillian:

Connection Manager >> Add >> IRC >>

Servername: irc.dal.net
Port: 7000
Nickname: Your forum name
Alternate: Your forum name
Username: Your forum name

After it's setup:

Right click on the icon >> Tasks >> Status Window
Then type /join sevenstring

You'll get a new window, like this:







I'm working on integrating it with the forums, so hopefully soon it'll be a lot easier.


----------



## dpm (Nov 10, 2005)

oooo, i got in!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 10, 2005)

Same. Everyone else. Join Or Die.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 10, 2005)

kickass!!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm there right now, Chris and his 3 usernames seem to be the only others. Oh well, I have mirc running constantly. I'll just stay logged in. Good idea!


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

3 usernames, one for the java applet for the site, one for trillian, one for mIRC.

I have cool plans for this, just going to take some work.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 11, 2005)

2 of you just left!


----------



## Leon (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm trying to get in with Gaim, as well as X-Chat (the IRC that came with my linux distro), without any luck.


----------



## Regor (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't seem to get mIRC to work.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm using Excursion, same program I've been using for years. www.excursion.cjb.net 

it's simple and I can offer help in getting it to work if anybody needs it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Whoever's idle in there as ExUser2, do me a fav and drop please - I'm trying to register the channel with nickserv so I can set the auto op and all that jazz, and can't get ops because you're in there.


----------



## Vince (Nov 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Whoever's idle in there as ExUser2, do me a fav and drop please - I'm trying to register the channel with nickserv so I can set the auto op and all that jazz, and can't get ops because you're in there.



Just kick him. If he's auto-set to re-appear in the channel on a kick, then kick/ban him. Reset your channel how you want, then unban him. That's what we used to do on the old ytsejam IRC.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't kick him, I don't have ops because the channel isn't regged yet.

I think it might be LordOvChaos, since "ExUser2" looks like a default Excursion IRC client name, but I'm not sure and don't want to accuse him OJ style yet.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

It IS LordOvChaos! You 8-hour-idlin'-mofo!


----------



## Shannon (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I DLed Trillian, entered in all the server info, but I can't get the fucker to connect.


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 11, 2005)

Shannon, do you have it set up like this in trillian (see attached pic)?

After that, you need to open the status window and type /join sevenstring


----------



## Shannon (Nov 11, 2005)

Shikaru said:


> Shannon, do you have it set up like this in trillian (see attached pic)?
> 
> After that, you need to open the status window and type /join sevenstring



OK, I fixed the port. Thanks for the pic. Now when I try to type in "/join sevenstring", I get disconnected.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

/join #sevenstring


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Bunch of us in there vince, I'm shitting on your precious rocktron and converting people to THE 2101 RELIGION!


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 11, 2005)

Odd, it worked when i left out the #. Also, it's true vince, I thought I was GASing for a chameleon, but now.........well............chris does have a way with words lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Also, please try to connect here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=ircchat

And let me know what result you get. It's really, really buggy and about half of us can't connect to the applet right now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

*New Server*
irc.inter.net.il (6667)
#sevenstring


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Go here for further discussion:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=57385#post57385


----------

